# Samples



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been thinking of targeting some retail shops who I think would be interested in carrying my children's tees. 

I'm trying to decide on a package I can send out to shops. I thought about sending a sample shirt with my logo on it, a price list, and a flyer with images of our designs.

Is it worth it? I figure by the time I include a shirt, and shipping, I'll be spending about $7 for each kit. 

Has anyone had success doing this? Or am I just wasting my $$?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think talking to someone first would be the best way to go. You can gauge how interested they would be.

If you are able to talk to them and get an email address, let them know you will be sending them some info. You can put everything you need them to know in the email, and direct them to your site. If they are still interested, THEN you can send them the kit you are referring to.

I think the kit with the shirt is a good idea, but only after believe that they are really interested in seeing what you have up close.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You should not go to the expense Phillip. I know it is a good idea. But you don't know the person you're sending it to, just the business. It could wind up sitting on someones desk without any real consideration. What you should do, as I do and it has worked, is make several samples for yourself to take out in the field. Figure out the territory in all directions and head in each direction on a given day. Present yourself to a manager or buyer have product in pristine shape in a nice clear bag. You want to make sure nothing gets on your product. Make contact. I have had several people ask if I could leave a sample to show others and it usually resulted in a nice order. In fact yesterday I showed my bags to a farmers market manager and I made them bags with their logo and a few tees. They are having a meeting with their board on Tuesday. Then they called later in the day and wanted to know if I had a bigger bag and they were looking at 50 to 100 pieces to sell. So here it is, show yourself, show your product, show your information and most of all show your integrity.. be easy going and but business like. keep it friendly but keep it business.


----------

